# Help - been asked to look after Hamster !



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

As the title says really - my neighbours are looking to be taking an extended holiday (2-3 months) to Poland to see family during the school summer holidays and have asked if I would look after their hamster whilst they are away.

I have absolutely no idea about caring for hamsters (have never had one, even as a child) and am in two minds whether to take this on or not. I can't bring the hamster into my home for the duration as I have a cat and I'm sure she would not be impressed - well she might be but not in a good way ! So the idea is that I would go into their's to feed it etc.

I'm not sure that the animal is being cared for properly anyway and wouldn't want to make matters worse in my ignorance (I'd hate to have report it's demise on their return). My neighbour said that it would only necessary to feed it every other day and that it's only necessary to clean out it's cage about once a fortnight - surely that's not often enough ? Plus I don't really have time to play with it so would it be OK left to it's own devices for extended periods ?

Any advice gratefully received !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello  

The minimum (basic) care that I would suggest is:

Fresh water daily.
Fresh food when the bowl is empty, (I give fresh food every day or two, so every two days sounds about right)
Cage clean does depend on size of cage, size of hamster, and if you are willing to do 'spot cleans' (but better to follow the routine the hamster is used to) for a Syrian I did a full clean once a week.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I would advise you to decline taking the hamster due to your lack of available time. Like any other pet, a hamster benefits from regular human interaction and would require frequent checks to ensure all is well. You do not sound confident about taking the hamster into your home, so it is better to let a more experienced person carry out this care.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Hello
> 
> The minimum (basic) care that I would suggest is:
> 
> ...


Thank you - that's helpful


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Tiggers said:


> I would advise you to decline taking the hamster due to your lack of available time. Like any other pet, a hamster benefits from regular human interaction and would require frequent checks to ensure all is well. You do not sound confident about taking the hamster into your home, so it is better to let a more experienced person carry out this care.


If I didn't already have a cat I would probably be prepared to take into my home to care for it - but cats being the prey animals they are I don't think it would be a good idea !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> If I didn't already have a cat I would probably be prepared to take into my home to care for it - but cats being the prey animals they are I don't think it would be a good idea !


You've probably already thought of this, but do you have a room you could keep your cat out of?

My Gran took in my hamster when my parents and I went on holiday for a week, she had 3 cats and just put the cage in a room and kept the door shut and made sure no cats followed her in, my hamster was fine.

I forgot to mention though, re being able to spend time with the hamster, could you ask how often he/she is let out/played with? If every day then would be better to decline, but if the amount of time is a level you feel you could replicate, then I see no reason why you shouldn't except.

Ideally, especially if he/she is a Syrian and likes being handled / let out to play they should come out of the cage daily, but I wouldn't recommend changing the routine, so would be worth seeing what they currently do and deciding from there.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> You've probably already thought of this, but do you have a room you could keep your cat out of?
> 
> My Gran took in my hamster when my parents and I went on holiday for a week, she had 3 cats and just put the cage in a room and kept the door shut and made sure no cats followed her in, my hamster was fine.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to say that I can't look after it - I don't have a room that I can shut Lily out of full time and it would be for a matter of months rather than days or a couple of weeks - when they go home to Poland it's usually for at least 3 months. I know why they've asked me it's because I'm the neighbourhood cat "sitter" - but looking after cats which I'm used to and who I know well is a whole different ball game to being responsible for a small animal that I know nothing about. I think I'll suggest that they ask one of the children's schoolfriends who likely to already have hamsters of their own.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------

